# Help! Which resort in Orlando?



## ms. monique (Feb 27, 2007)

First time poster 
We (Me, DH 30-somethings and DS almost 4) just decide to go exchange our Cancun week into RCI for late May 2007.  This is sonny boys first Disney but mom and dad enjoy hanging out at the pool. Don't know which resort to pick...here are the choices that are available ---I submit for your expert opinion. 

Oasis Lakes @ the Fountains - 2 bed
Orlando International Resort Club - 2bed
Vacation Village at Parkway - 2 bed
HGVC at SeaWorld -1 bed
HGV on International - 1 bed
Orange Lake River Island -1 bed
Sheraton Vistana Villages - 1 bed
Silver Lake Resort- Silver Points - 2bed
Summer Bay Resort - 1 bed
Cypress Palms - 2 bed
Thanks in advance


----------



## JLB (Feb 27, 2007)

Just take OL RI and have it over with.

Really.


----------



## Detailor (Feb 27, 2007)

These would be the best bets, but JBL is right about OL River Island.  It's the newest of the group, should be quite nice and is next to OLCC's new water park.

HGVC at SeaWorld -1 bed
HGV on International - 1 bed
Orange Lake River Island -1 bed
Sheraton Vistana Villages - 1 bed


----------



## JLB (Feb 27, 2007)

I might add that it is a secure building, the only one at OLCC like it.  Like contemporary hotels, you have to use your plastic key card to get into the building at all, not just your unit.  

That is, of course, unless you just wait for one of the sales tours that is going into the building every 5 minutes, the second level sales facility being just across the way at RI.

There's a lot of units at OLCC, so I might have missed a building over the years, but I'm pretty sure that the RI building is the only one with inside entries (except the studios in the West Village Clubhouse, of course, but there are a gazillion people running around in that building).  I'm picturing all other areas of the resort and I'm seeing outside entries on all of the buildings).

The backside door from the RI building takes you into RI itself.



Detailor said:


> These would be the best bets, but JBL is right about OL River Island.  It's the newest of the group, should be quite nice and is next to OLCC's new water park.
> 
> HGVC at SeaWorld -1 bed
> HGV on International - 1 bed
> ...


----------



## Kola (Feb 27, 2007)

My vote goes for 
*HGVC at SeaWorld -1 bed
HGV on International - 1 bed*

Your boy will enjoy it !

Kola


----------



## ms. monique (Feb 27, 2007)

*Small child issue*

Thanks for the comments
I was leaning toward OL River Island becaue it was newer and had a good location.  My son has asthma and having a clean room is a priority for (primarily the *carpet* and soft goods).  However looking at some of the other post seems as though the HGVC's and Vistana Villages were more kid friendly (zero entry pools).  My husband does prefer smaller resorts because crowds but we are going in May so it probably won't make a difference.  Anyone had room issues at HGVC's or Vistana Villages?


----------



## JLB (Feb 27, 2007)

The truth is that you will be happy with the HGVC resorts also.  I am very partial to HGVC.  They do a good job.

I also like Vistana Village.  Very nice and new and contemporary.  We had a recent discussion about the main pool being closed, so you might want to check on that.

We whipped into Vacation Village at Parkway and it looked very nice, too.

I like Summer Bay, too, but it is a shame it isn't a poolhouse, Houses at Summer Bay.  It has a very nice poolplex and lake.

But after your last comments, I know you will like RI.  It will not be very busy in May and the shallow end of RI is zero entry.  I was just there with my 3 and 7-year-old great nieces.  They enjoyed our 1/2 day at RI.

That was Christmas week and we didn't go back to RI, but that is because the poolplex in the East Village has a hot tub, and it was not crowded at all.  We all like the hot tub and going back and forth to the regular pool.  We could walk to the East Village pool.


----------



## elaine (Feb 27, 2007)

*hgvc at I is very new, as well.*

It has a really nice Tuscan theme--my friends loved it.  You might call around and see if any have mostly tile/HW floors--which would help with asthma.  But I am guessing that most have carpet--so newer is obviously better.


----------



## btcctomtb (Feb 28, 2007)

Oasis Lakes at the Fountains or either HGVC. The activities people at Oasis are great and have activities for DS. IE making birdhouses painting etc. My 3 kids loved it and one was a 4 yr old. The rooms a very spacious and clean. I Would not hesitate to go back.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Bonnet Creek*

We are going to Faiefield Bonnet Creek in May.  Has anybody been there?

Dan


----------



## abc31 (Feb 28, 2007)

I loved HGVC on International drive.  They have a small water play area there for the kids.  There is no kiddie pool though.  It is more like a sprinkler.  The pool is very big, so it would be hard to watch your child if you just wanted to sit on the side of the pool.

I haven't been to any of the other ones mentioned.  It sounds like you have several great choices.  Hope you have a great vacation no matter what you decide!


----------



## JLB (Feb 28, 2007)

We were out lolly-gaggin' around, driving through Disney property, on Dec. 22.  We were near Downtown Disney and saw a sign at an interchange that read Bonnet Creek Resort.

"No way!," I said to my bride.  "Fairham with a resort on Disney Property!"

But, low and behold, there it was, a monstrous new extremely impressive resort reaching up into the sky, literally.  Construction going on on yet another highrise, but very nice!

Lucky you.



MoeDan2727 said:


> We are going to Faiefield Bonnet Creek in May.  Has anybody been there?
> 
> Dan


----------



## Mel (Feb 28, 2007)

River Island does have zero-entry pools, and if you want to get away from the crowds at River Island, you could go to a different area of the resort, like Splash Lagoon, which also has a zero-entry pool, or the main clubhouse in West village.  It doesn't have a zero-entry, but does have a children's pool.

I was thinking about the 2BR units as well - I don't know about the others, but Vacation Village would be a lockoff unit.  While that can be good, I wouldn't do it with a 4YO.  While your room key will work for both sides, if your 4YO decides to lock you out of his side, he can.  

Just remember, with a 1BR, either you or DS will be sleeping in the living room on a sleeper sofa, unless there are 2 beds in the bedroom.


----------



## JLB (Feb 28, 2007)

For that matter, aren't the other OLCC pools (like in the East Village or Southern Magnolia Court) zero-entry at the shallow end, too?

They have that six-inch edge on them and our 3-year-old great-niece walked around on that edge, making Uncle Jim follow her around so she could jump into my arms, instead of just going to the shallow end.

After all, big sis was jumping in anywhere she wanted!


----------



## Carl D (Feb 28, 2007)

JLB said:


> We were out lolly-gaggin' around, driving through Disney property, on Dec. 22.  We were near Downtown Disney and saw a sign at an interchange that read Bonnet Creek Resort.
> 
> "No way!," I said to my bride.  "Fairham with a resort on Disney Property!"
> 
> ...


Jim, you know better. The Bonnet Creek Resort is not on Disney property. It fools people into think it is, simply because you must enter Disney property to get to it. 
As soon as you turn into the Bonnet Creek roadway, there could be a sign that says "Thank you for visiting the Walt Disney World Resort. Please come again soon."

Folks can say it's close to WDW, which it is, but so are some other resorts. 
Folks can say it's adjacent to WDW, which it is, but so are other resorts.
Folks at BC can see Epcot fireworks, but so can other resorts.
Folks can say "it seems just like it's on WDW property", but it's not.

The Bonnet Creek Resort is bound by Disney property on approximately 2 1/2 sides of the resort. Actually, the Bonnet Creek property is bound by Disney on 2 1/2 sides, the BC Resort is not. The resort is a small part of the property, which will be further developed.

Plain and simple, the Bonnet Creek resort is NOT on Disney property.


----------



## JLB (Feb 28, 2007)

Every knows I am easy to fool.  Heck, I even bought a timeshare once! 

It looked like the same property to us, say as opposed to leaving Disney and going across 192, or something.   

If it looks like a mouse, walks a mouse . . .



Carl D said:


> Jim, you know better. The Bonnet Creek Resort is not on Disney property. It fools people into think it is, simply because you must enter Disney property to get to it.
> .


----------



## ms. monique (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, after the posts here I went to secure the OL River Island and guess what?  GONE - You know it 
No need to worry thought, all the good feedback was not in vain... I know alot more now and I think I might just need that 2bed that Mel suggested
btcctomtb - thanks for the info on Oasis Lakes at the Fountains, didn't seem to be a lot of information on that one when I did a search.
~m


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Bonnet Creek not on Disney Property  - Yeah.*

Actually, I am glad to hear that we are not on Disney.

We are actually going to see the resort not Disney.  In fact we may not go to any of the Disney places.

Dan


----------



## JLB (Mar 1, 2007)

Good luck getting to it without going on Disney.   

Have fun.  It is a great looking place.

To tell you the truth, I hate going to the parks.  When the rest of my clan went on Thursday of Christmas week, I stayed with my MIL at OL, *and* beat my head with a hammer.  I figured that was more enjoyable than a 35-degree rainy day at Disney during Christmas week.   




MoeDan2727 said:


> Actually, I am glad to hear that we are not on Disney.
> 
> We are actually going to see the resort not Disney.  In fact we may not go to any of the Disney places.
> 
> Dan


----------



## Carl D (Mar 2, 2007)

JLB said:


> Every knows I am easy to fool.  Heck, I even bought a timeshare once!
> 
> It looked like the same property to us, say as opposed to leaving Disney and going across 192, or something.
> 
> If it looks like a mouse, walks a mouse . . .


Yes, however the BC Resort doesn't look like "the mouse" to me. The entrance actually looks like some sort of business complex, not a Disney themed resort.

Although not important to some people, there are no on site Disney benefits associated with this resort.


----------



## JLB (Mar 2, 2007)

I would not disagree, totally.  That it does not look _Disneyesque _ I'm not sure I would say it looks like a business complex, but perhaps it does (if it wasn't in an obvious vacation location).

It's architecture is similar to Vistana Villages, OLCC's RI buidling, or the many, many beachy midrise condos you find in coastal Florida.  It just lloks like what _contemporary_ Florida vacation/retirement developments look like.



Carl D said:


> Yes, however the BC Resort doesn't look like "the mouse" to me. The entrance actually looks like some sort of business complex, not a Disney themed resort.
> 
> Although not important to some people, there are no on site Disney benefits associated with this resort.


----------



## Jami (Mar 2, 2007)

We  just returned form Bonnet Creek about 3 weeks ago thanks to help from a friendly tugger. We really enjoyed our stay there and the proximity to Disney was great. Although it might not be technically on Disney property, for all practical purposes it is. A two minute drive to Epcot, MGM or Downtown Disney, works for for me. 

The rooms were new and nice. The view we had from the 5th floor was facing Epcot so we could see the fireworks at night. It was a little chilly for us to use the pool but both the main and the second pool looked nice. Not much pressure from for a tour from the timeshare guys. They have a nice little area to relax and play pool (8-ball) in and we saw several people waiting on their tour of the property. 

A funny side note, while in the pool room I kept overhearing a lady that was very concerned that the timeshare salesmen were going to cancel her tour because they were 5 minutes late. She must have called the sales desk three times, walked over there at least twice while I was there. She even made them promise her that they would give her a tour and not make her leave. Now I know how some of these places are sold to people on the salesman's first offer.  

The salesmen were actually usinig this room to "close the deal" and I kept wanting to tell these people "Stop, buy resale". But I figured it wouldn't be right. I did however tell one young couple that I was chatting with and who were going in for a presentation with their three kids to make sure they looked for resale and that it would save them a lot. I even showed them online prices for resales since the waiting and closing area is also the computer room for guests? They told me that they were probably going to purchase that day and were very excited about the savings and were very thankful.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 2, 2007)

Jami said:


> Although it might not be technically on Disney property, for all practical purposes it is.


For many guests, this is not a true statement. While I'm glad it worked well for you, many want Disney transporation, package delivery, early/late entrance, and so forth. Those are benefits that many consider to be the "practical side" of staying on site.


----------



## JLB (Mar 3, 2007)

Does everyone get the point?  Bonnet Creek is *not* a Disney resort.


----------



## ms. monique (Mar 8, 2007)

*Narrowing it down*

Well just wanted to give you all an update (and to tell you that I think that you tuggers are great!)  Finally see 2 bedrooms for the Fountains- i called and it's building #6 and for HGVC Seaworld for my week in May.  I hear that both have great activities for children and seems both are clean (building 6 is a new building).  So I just need to check to and see what has the best location, amenities, etc.. Thanks for all your suggestions.  Looks like either way we go we will have a great time.  Anyone with a preference, considering our _issues?_ ~m


----------



## JLB (Mar 9, 2007)

Take the one that's on Disney property.   



ms. monique said:


> Well just wanted to give you all an update (and to tell you that I think that you tuggers are great!)  Finally see 2 bedrooms for the Fountains- i called and it's building #6 and for HGVC Seaworld for my week in May.  I hear that both have great activities for children and seems both are clean (building 6 is a new building).  So I just need to check to and see what has the best location, amenities, etc.. Thanks for all your suggestions.  Looks like either way we go we will have a great time.  Anyone with a preference, considering our _issues?_ ~m


----------



## ms. monique (Jun 12, 2007)

*Thanks*

Just wanted to let you know that we had a great time in May for my son's 1st Orlando trip.  Thanks for all your input.  We were unable to get the 2 bedroom at the HGVC on I-drive so we stayed at the Fountains.  Everything was very nice there.  At my request, due to my son's asthma, they brought to our room (at 10 pm) freshly laundered blankets, still warm from the dryer and brand new pillows still in the plastic!!  Carpet was clean, shower curtain looked brand new, everything was in good/great shape with the exception of the King mattress which needed to be replaced.  I thought that the jacuzzi tub in the room was a little odd, but my husband loved it.  The resort was small compared to others but it great for us this time.  Great location too.
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## edmund36 (Jun 24, 2007)

Which is a best bet near to Disney as possible?
Ed


----------



## Abby's Mom (Jun 24, 2007)

We're owners and Orange Lake in a different area that River Island, but YOU"LL LOVE IT!  It's a great resort, river island is beautiful (so are the 6 or 7 other pools) and it's minutes from the gates of Disney.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 24, 2007)

edmund36 said:


> Which is a best bet near to Disney as possible?
> Ed


As you can tell, there are a lot of nice timeshares near Disney with the differing opinions based on what different individuals are looking for to fit their needs and desires.  I don't believe there is a one-size-fits-all universally best resort for all.  There are very few that I think you would really dislike.  The question of what is the best timeshare pops up periodically but without stipulating what your criteria is, it is very difficult to determine as a very nice timeshare can be recommended but it may not be the best choice given what you and your family are looking for.  For example:  Will you be spending a lot of time at the resort?  If so, then the amenities at the resort may be very important.  Will you be cooking?  If not, then a full kitchen may not be as important.  If so, then maybe location to a grocery store may also be important (i.e DVC's 1-bedroom and up units have kitchens but are not close to a grocery store).   Do you spend a lot of time together?  If so, then a larger living room may be more important. 

I'm partial to Orange Lake but it really depends on what you are looking for as your criteria will help determine what is a better choice for you.  This is true even within a timeshare group.  For example, I think that the walk from the parking lot to the rooms at DVC's Boardwalk Villas (BWV) is very long due to the location of the parking lot and the long hallways at BWV whereas I can park my car in front of DVC's Old Key West (OKW) and Saratoga Springs (SSR) yet for somebody flying in and not having a car, BWV may be a better choice as they are dropped off at the registration area and are closer to some of various aspects of the resorts whereas SSR and OKW are more spread out.  Are any of them bad?  No, just different choices for different people.  BWV is very nice in that you can walk to Epcot and MGM whereas SSR you are across the lake from Downtown Disney so there are other factors to consider besides the location of the parking lot as well.


----------

